# Is there better than this?



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

There has got to be a better Abduction on youtube.

I can't stand this:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Well there is Solti 



 and Mackerras 



 What is wrong with Konig?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

obwan said:


> There has got to be a better Abduction on youtube.
> 
> I can't stand this:


I would quite like it if it wasn't for that half-wit Chloe Perlemuter's terrible video direction.

When I'm world dictator she's the first for the chop.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Off-topic, but I have a perfectly delightful Minnesota Opera "Entfuhrung" on DVD--side-splitting really. It's not Mozart, but Bach... *P. D. Q.* Bach to be precise! 
Abduction of Figaro

For those that missed (!) the P. D. Q. Bach phenomena, you can get caught up here.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Let me know when you have a non Minnesota production of Bach's Abduction of Don Figaro.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

obwan said:


> Let me know when you have a non Minnesota production of Bach's Abduction of Don Figaro.


To my knowledge, *P.D.Q.* Bach's Abduction of Figaro has only been performed once ever, and that was by the Minnesota Opera.

Why, how many different performances do you think a completely farcical opera should have?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

tyroneslothrop said:


> To my knowledge, *P.D.Q.* Bach's Abduction of Figaro has only been performed once ever, and that was by the Minnesota Opera.
> 
> Why, how many different performances do you think a completely farcical opera should have?


As many as possible. The Abduction of Figaro is hilarious!


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Aksel said:


> As many as possible. The Abduction of Figaro is hilarious!


OK, you're right! ut:


----------

